# Best Rdp Or Remote App



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a tablet instead of a laptop. I want to be able to remote into my desktop. What would be the best solution?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You have several options. Logmein, splashtop, pocketcloud, teamviewer, various vnc apps. I'd try the free apps first to see if they work well enough for you (pocket cloud, teamviewer, vnc), and then others if you need something else. Both logmein (expensive) and splashtop (inexpensive) work well too. All of them offer a little bit different interface.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I use Remote RDP Enterprise. It's not cheap, but it works awesome, even with encryption.

Sent from my LTE powered Droid Bionic


----------

